
How do I become a data scientist? - revorad
http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-become-a-data-scientist
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635260>

and: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1635653>

Here's another take on the same question:

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1756470>

\+ [http://www.dataists.com/2010/09/the-data-science-venn-
diagra...](http://www.dataists.com/2010/09/the-data-science-venn-diagram/)

~~~
revorad
That's strange, I can't even see a difference in the url of my submission and
the first dup you pointed out.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Just guessing, but ...

Duplicates seem only to be auto-detected when they're within a certin time
range. If they're old enough, repeats are permitted.

~~~
revorad
Just 70 days though? I would have thought it would be much longer.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Two months? Don't know, would need to look at the current, in use source code.

